# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Έναρξη ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης

## spiroscfu

Ξέρει κάποιος τη χαρτιά-χρόνος  χρειάζεται για άνοιγμα μιας ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης,
και τη κωδικούς δηλώνουμε στην έναρξη επιτηδεύματος σαν ηλεκτρονικοί.
Απλά θέλω να πάρω μια ιδέα προτού αρχίσω το ψάξιμο, σας ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## agis68

Εξαρτάται τι είδους επιχειρηση ΟΕ,ΕΕ, Ατομικη

Παντως τα κοινά βήματα είναι τα εξής

1...Πρωτα εξασφαλίζεις τον χωρο εργασίας, και προμηθευεσε τα χαρτια (τιτλοι ιδιοκτησιας-μισθωματα κλπ) αν ειναι μισθωμενος θα πρεπει ο ιδιοκτητης να το εχει δηλωσει κανονικα στην εφορια. 
2. Πας στην εφορία για ελεχο του κωδικού επιτιδευματος, παίρνεις το μαγικο χαρτί και....
3. Πας στο ΤΕΒΕ (ΟΑΕΕ) της περιοχης που ανήκει το μίσθιο, και περιμενεις στην ουρα για να σου ανοιξει καρτέλλα στη οποια θα μπουν τα στοιχεια σου και να εγγραφεις 
4. Αν ποτε δουλευες με ΙΚΑ πρεπει να πας στο ΙΚΑ για διαγραφή απο τα μητρώα τους,
5. με το χαρτί πας στο ΤΕΒΕ και κανεις τη διαδικασια για την ασφάλιση σου
6. αφου τελειωσεις ( θα φας 1-2 μερες) θα πας στην εφορια για αποδοση ΑΦΜ και τρυπημα βιβλιων τιμολογιων αποδειξεων (εντυπο Μ1) στο ΚΒΣ τμημα
7. πας αλλη μια φορα ΤΕΒΕ για να τους πας αυτα τα χαρτια απο Εφορια και τελειωνει η διαδικασια
8. Απο την εφορια πιθανο να σου ζητησουν να ελεγξουν το χωρο


Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες. Εγω το εχω μετανιώσει που το εκανα απο την πρώτη μέρα, αλλά καθε άνθρωπος δικαιούται να έχει ελπίδες.....

----------


## RF.123

σπυρο πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε υπολογησε τι εσοδα θα εχεις τον χρονο {  οχι τον μηνα}  και πως μπορεις να αποφυγεις η να ελαχιστοποιησεις τα  εξοδασου .

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το πλήρες αρχείο Κ.Α.Δ. (κωδικός αριθμός δραστηριότητας) καταταγμένο ανά λεκτικό δραστηριότητας (από τη ΓΓΠΣ).

Πρέπει πρώτα να "αυτοπροσδιοριστείς" (επισκευές, σχεδίαση, εμπόριο, κλπ). 
Μετά να ψάξεις αν είναι αναγκαίες άδειες ή απαλλαγή αδείας.
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ερώτησης λογιστή (με χρέωση) αλλά πρόσεξε και τα δικά του λάθη.

G

----------


## agis68

> σπυρο πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε υπολογησε τι εσοδα θα εχεις τον χρονο {  οχι τον μηνα}  και πως μπορεις να αποφυγεις η να ελαχιστοποιησεις τα  εξοδασου .



Πολυ σωστό και αυτό, υπολογισε οτι το ΤΕΒΕ ειναι 450-470 το διμηνο, και επίσης αλλα 100 /ετος στο ΕΒΕΑ. Πιστεύω οτι για την μερες που ζούμε είναι αποκοτια να ανοιξει κανεις επιχειρηση....εγω παντως εχω παρει αποφαση να την κλεισω μεχρι τον Αυγουστο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... υπολόγισε ότι το ΤΕΒΕ ειναι 450-470 το δίμηνο


Να ρωτήσει γιατί σε εμένα είναι €770 το δίμηνο!
Και θα έρθουν νέες εισφορές για "χρεωμένους" που δεν πληρώνουν!
G

----------


## RF.123

παιδια εγω ειχα 22 χρονια επιχειρηση -εργαστηριο και τα εχω δει ολα πολλες φορες δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω τα βραδια  τωρα εργαζομαι σαν τεχνικος σε μια επιχειρηση  θελω να ξανανοιξω την επιχειρηση  αλλα μαυτα που βλεπω καθε μερα ........εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα το εξωτερικο αν και δεν ειναι ευκολο γιατι εχω οικογενεια εδω ομος τι να καταφερεις

----------


## SRF

Το ΟΑΕΕ (ΤΕΒΕ) αυξάνει ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ κάθε δίμηνο που προστίθεται ως χρόνος ασφάλισης! 
ΔΕΝ είναι 450-470! Του χρόνου θα του είναι 500, και σε τρία χρόνια θα του είναι 650+ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ, αυτό ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!! 
Όπως είπε κάποιος πριν (χρησιμοποιώντας λάθος λέξη όμως) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ η ΜΑΖΟΧΙΣΤΗΣ όποιος αυτήν την στιγμή πάει να ανοίξει δραστηριότητα!!! Ηδη με όλες τις έκτακτες εισφορές που μπαίνουν δεν θα μείνει επιχείρηση για επιχείρηση ανοικτή στην Ελλάδα!!! 
"Καληνύκτα" σας!!!

----------


## agis68

> Να ρωτήσει γιατί σε εμένα είναι €770 το δίμηνο!G


Τι ειδους εταιρεία εχεις και ποσα χρόνια την εχεις? Παιζει ρολο! Οταν ξεκινας ειναι περιπου 420 κι καθε φορα αυξανεται (ψιλοαυθαίρετα) γυρω στο 10-20%. Οταν εχεις την εταιρεια πολλα χρονια πληρωνεις πολύ ΤΕΒΕ...

Παντως για να ξερετε...ολα αυτα ειναι αδικα νταβατζιλικια. Πρωτα απο ολα για να ανοιξεις χρειαζεσαι 500 ευρω για παραβολα και μικροεξοδα. Στην Αμερική ανοιξα εταιρεια μεσω Ιντερνετ. Στην εφορία πήγα μόνο μια φορά στα 12 χρονια που ειχα την εταιρεια. Τα πρωτα 3 χρονια ΔΕΝ πληρωνα τιποτα παραμονο 25$ το χρονο για τη διατηρηση επωνυμιας. Εδω η διατηρηση επωνυμιας ειανι 100Ευρω στο ΕΒΕΑ....Ολα γινοντουσαν μεσω λογιστη και διαδικτυου. Και μιλαμε για το 1991!!! Για μενα ΔΕΝ αξιζει εδω να κανει κανεις κατι τετοιο γιατι θα χασει την ηρεμία του. Εγω παντως σκεφτομαι με τη γυναικα μου να παμε Φινλανδια (μου προτειναν δουλεια εκει)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον ενδιαφέρον, καταρχάς να τονίσω πως αναφερόμουν σε ατομική επιχείρηση.
Τα έξοδα είναι ο μεγάλος αντίπαλος για τις μικρές επιχειρήσεις το εβεα  εντάξει είναι μικρό το ποσό, το οαεε παίζει η εισφορά του ανάλογα με τα  χρόνια υπηρεσίας
σχετικό έντυπο απο τον οαεε http://www.oaee.gr/eisfores.asp?c_eis_id=189&cateis_id=186&cat_id=0&c  peis=186&cat_parenteis=161&banner_pgc=,
φυσικά υπάρχουν και τα πάγια έξοδα λογιστής, νερό, δεη, τηλέφωνο,  internet, συντήρηση μεταφορικού μέσου-μαγαζιού, νοίκια και φυσικά ο  συνέταιρος μας το κράτος.  

Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολες οι εποχές για τέτοια ξεκινήματα αλλά είναι επίσης πολύ δύσκολο να εξαρτάσαι από άλλους,
ελπίζω πως με καλούς υπολογισμούς των εξόδων και με πάρα πολύ και καλή  προσπάθεια πάνω στην δουλεία μας (συνεχή εκμάθηση νέων τεχνολογιών) να  βγαίνουν τα έξοδα και ένα μικρό μεροκάματο.
Γιώργο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σχετικά με τα λάθη των λογιστών για αυτό  άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα (νομίζω πως θα είναι ποιο σωστή η άποψη κάποιον  συναδέλφων που έχουν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## RF.123

φυγε εξω απο την ελλαδα εδω τα χρονια περνανε και προκοπη δεν βλεπεις μονο εξοδα και πονοκεφαλο θα εισπρατεις αλλοστε για 4 χρονια δεν βλεπω να μπορει να σταθει καποια επιχειρηση ορθια τα εξοδασου ομως και οι υποχρεωσειςσου τρεχουν καθε μερα ειδηκα εαν εχεις οικογενεια

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη νομίζω πως πρέπει όλοι να προσπαθήσουμε η Ελλάδα μας να γίνει  καλύτερη, το να φύγεις έξω είναι σαν κάποιος να σε διώχνει γιατί να τους  δώσουμε αυτή την δύναμη,
οκ αν έχεις κάνει *ότι περνάει από το χέρι σου* και δεν βγάζει πουθενά τότε είναι και αυτό ένας τρόπος (*μπορεί* και σωστός).


EDIT:επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποια επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα για τις εισφορές, γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## SRF

Κάποτε άκουσα το εξής ανέκδοτο... 

Από τότε που έγινα επιχειρηματίας στην Ελλάδα, κοιμάμαι σαν μωρό!!! 
Ξυπνάω συνέχεια τα βράδυα... και κλαίω!!!

----------

GeorgeVita (10-06-11), Hary Dee (11-06-11), leosedf (06-10-11), thanos_x (04-01-12)

----------


## alex504

Έχοντας εμπειρία 15 χρόνια στο κατάστημα μου θα σου πω το εξής 
  Πολύ δύσκολους καιρούς αποφάσισες να ανοίξεις δίκια σου  δουλεία όταν όλα κλείνουν
  Αυτό βεβαία δεν λέει τίποτα
  Εάν είσαι εργατικός φιλόδοξος και επαγγελματίας θα έχεις δουλεία λίγο στην αρχή θα ζοριστείς
  Το επάγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικού όπως και άλλα 136 επαγγέλματα από 2 Ιουλίου απελευθερώνονται πλήρως και για να ανοίξεις εργαστήριο με το πτυχίο η δίπλωμα του ηλεκτρονικού ανοίγεις χωρίς άδεια μόνο με τα χαρτιά της εφορείας  
  όταν άνοιξα εγώ έδωσα εξετάσεις για να πάρω 3 άδειες
  σίγουρα θα χρειαστείς και ένα καλό λογιστή
  εγώ δεν το έχω μετανιώσει και μάλιστα έχω πολύ δουλεία σίγουρα περισσότερο τρέξιμο και ευθύνες αλλά  είναι όλα για την πάρτη μου  
  έχω δώσει  αρκετά χρήματα για εξοπλισμό και εργαλεία μηχανήματα εμπόρευμα αλλά εάν δεν δώσεις δεν παίρνεις

·  ο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών ανακοίνωσε την αυτόματη άρση των περιορισμών στην πρόσβαση και άσκηση μιας μακράς λίστα επαγγελμάτων, που θα ισχύσει από την 2α Ιουλίου, σε εφαρμογή του ν.3919/2011. 
·      Οι περιορισμοί που αίρονται, αφορούν τον αριθμό προσώπων που έχουν πρόσβαση στο επάγγελμα, εξαρτούν την χορήγηση άδειας από εκτίμηση ύπαρξης πραγματικής ανάγκης, θέτουν γεωγραφικά όρια στο δικαίωμα άσκησης του επαγγέλματος, ορίζουν ελάχιστες αποστάσεις μεταξύ των ασκούντων το επάγγελμα, απαγορεύουν τη δημιουργία περισσότερων εγκαταστάσεων από το ίδιο πρόσωπο, επιβάλλουν ή απαγορεύουν την διάθεση αγαθών από ορισμένου είδους επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση, επιβάλλουν ή απαγορεύουν την άσκηση επαγγέλματος υπό ορισμένη εταιρική μορφή, περιορίζουν την συμμετοχή στο εταιρικό κεφάλαιο με κριτήριο την επαγγελματική ιδιότητα των συμμετεχόντων, επιβάλλουν υποχρεωτικές κατώτατες τιμές, υποχρεώνουν τον ασκούντα το επάγγελμα να προσφέρει μαζί με τη δική του υπηρεσία και άλλες συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες. 
·      Σύμφωνα με το Υπουργείο, εφόσον κρίνεται αναγκαία η διατήρηση για κάποιο επάγγελμα ενός ή περισσότερων από τους παραπάνω περιορισμούς, τότε απαιτείται η έκδοση Προεδρικού Διατάγματος, και αυτό μόνο εφόσον συντρέχουν επιτακτικοί λόγοι δημοσίου συμφέροντος. Το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών έχει αποστείλει σχετικές επιστολές σε όλα τα αρμόδια Υπουργεία, με τις οποίες επίσης ζητήθηκε η ρητή κατάργηση κάθε αντίθετης απόφασης ή εγκύκλιου. 
·      Πέραν της άρσης των παραπάνω περιορισμών, μετά τις 2 Ιουλίου καταργείται και η απαίτηση έκδοσης διοικητικής άδειας για την άσκηση επαγγέλματος και αντικαθίσταται με την απλή αναγγελία έναρξης επαγγέλματος, συνοδευόμενης από τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά. Το υπουργείο Οικονομικών διευκρινίζει ότι αν μετά τη παρέλευση τριμήνου από την υποβολή της αναγγελίας η αρμόδια αρχή δεν απαγορεύσει την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος, επειδή δεν συντρέχουν οι νόμιμες προϋποθέσεις, το επάγγελμα ασκείται ελεύθερα. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, απαιτείται έκδοση Προεδρικού Διατάγματος, μόνο εφόσον κρίνεται απαραίτητη η διατήρηση της αδειοδοτικής διαδικασίας. Αλλιώς η κατάργησή της επέρχεται αυτοδίκαια. 
·      Το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα «ενδεικτικό και μη εξαντλητικό κατάλογο επαγγελμάτων», στον οποίο δεν περιλαμβάνονται επαγγέλματα τα οποία: 
·      · ρυθμίζονται στο Β΄ Κεφάλαιο του Νόμου (Συμβολαιογράφοι, Δικηγόροι, Μηχανικοί, Νόμιμοι Ελεγκτές), 
·      · εξαιρούνται σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 9 παρ. 2 του Νόμου (οδικές εμπορευματικές μεταφορές, φαρμακοποιοί, γεωτεχνικοί), 
·      · έχουν ρυθμιστεί με ειδικό τρόπο από την κοινοτική νομοθεσία. 
·
·      Ο κατάλογος που έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα το Υπουργείο αφορά τα παρακάτω επαγγέλματα 
·      1. Αισθητικός 
·      2. Αμπιγιέρ 
·      3. Ανώτερη Ιδιωτική Σχολή Δραματικής Τέχνης 
·      4. Ανώτερη Ιδιωτική Σχολή Χορού 
·      5. Αργυραμοιβός 
·      6. Αρτοποιός 
·      7. Αρχαιοπώλης 
·      8. Ασφαλιστικός Πράκτορας 
·      9. Ασφαλιστικός Σύμβουλος 
·      10. Γομωτής-πυροδότης 
·      11. Γραφείο Συμβούλων Εργασίας 
·      12. Γραφείο Τελετών 
·      13. Διαγνωστικά Κέντρα 
·      14. Διαιτολόγος-Διατροφολόγος 
·      15. Διασώστης ασθενοφόρου 
·      16. Διερμηνέας 
·      17. Δύτης 
·      18. Εικονολήπτης 
·      19. Εκμίσθωση Θαλασσίων Μέσων Αναψυχής 
·      20. Εκπαιδευτής Υποψηφίων Οδηγών και Μοτοσυκλετών 
·      21. Ενεχυροδανειστής 
·      22. Επιβατικά ταξί Δημόσιας Χρήσης (αγοραία) 
·      23. Επισκέπτης Υγείας 
·      24. Επιχείρηση Εμπόρων Αρχαίων ή Νεώτερων Κινητών Μνημείων 
·      25. Επιχείρηση Ενοικίασης Λιμουζινών 
·      26. Επιχείρηση Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Ασφαλείας 
·      27. Επιχείρηση Τουριστικών Λεωφορείων 
·      28. Ερασιτεχνική Σχολή Χορού 
·      29. Εργοθεραπευτής 
·      30. Εφημεριδοπώλης 
·      31. Ηλεκτρολόγος 
·      32. Ηλεκτρονικός 
·      33. Ηλεκτροσυγκολλητής 
·      34. Ηχολήπτης 
·      35. Θαλάσσιο ταξί 
·      36. Θερμαστής 
·      37. Ιδιωτικά ΚΤΕΟ 
·      38. Κολλέγια 
·      39. Ιδιωτικά Σχολεία 
·      40. Καπνοπώλης 
·      41. Καταδυτικές Υπηρεσίες Αναψυχής 
·      42. Καταδυτικό Συνεργείο 
·      43. Κατασκευή, Επισκευή, Εισαγωγή και Εμπορία Όπλων 
·      44. Κατασκευή, Επισκευή, Εισαγωγή Πυρομαχικών, Εκρηκτικών Υλών, Κροτίδων κλπ 
·      45. Καταστήματα Υγειονομικού Ενδιαφέροντος επί θαλασσοπλοούντων πλοίων 
·      46. Κλειθροποιός 
·      47. Κοινωνικός Λειτουργός 
·      48. Κομμωτής-κουρέας 
·      49. Κρεοπώλης-εκδοροσφαγέας 
·      50. Λάντζα (Μηχανοκίνητου Σκάφους) 
·      51. Λειτουργία Γραφείων Ιδιωτικών Ερευνών 
·      52. Λειτουργία Ιδιωτικών Επιχειρήσεων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Ασφαλείας 
·      53. Λιανικό Εμπόριο 
·      54. Λιμενεργάτης 
·      55. Λογιστής Φοροτέχνης 
·      56. Λογοθεραπευτής 
·      57. Μαία 
·      58. Μακιγιέρ 
·      59. Μακινίστας 
·      60. Μελισσοκόμος 
·      61. Μεσιτικά Επαγγέλματα 
·      62. Μεταφραστής 
·      63. Ναυαγοσώστης 
·      64. Ναυτικός Πράκτορας 
·      65. Ξεναγός 
·      66. Ξυλουργός 
·      67. Οδικοί μεταφορείς επιβατών 
·      68. Οδοντοτεχνίτης 
·      69. Οικονομολόγος 
·      70. Οξυγονοκολλητής 
·      71. Οπλοπώλης 
·      72. Οπτικός 
·      73. Ορκωτός Εκτιμητής 
·      74. Πυροτεχνουργός 
·      75. Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος 
·      76. Ραδιοτεχνίτης 
·      77. Ρυμουλκά 
·      78. Σκηνογράφος-ενδυματολόγος 
·      79. Σκηνοθέτης 
·      80. Συντηρητής Αρχαιοτήτων, Έργων Τέχνης - Αποκατάστασης 
·      81. Σύσταση Οδοντιατρικής Εταιρείας 
·      82. Τεχνικός Αερίων Καυσίμων 
·      83. Τεχνικός Ανελκυστήρων 
·      84. Τεχνικός Αρτοποιίας - Ζαχαροπλαστικής 
·      85. Τεχνικός αυτοκινήτων - Οχημάτων 
·      86. Τεχνικός Αυτοματισμών 
·      87. Τεχνικός Δικτύου Εκπομπής 
·      88. Τεχνικός Εγκαταστάσεων Ψύξης, Αερισμού και Κλιματισμού 
·      89. Τεχνικός Εργαστηρίου Φωτογραφίας 
·      90. Τεχνικός Εφαρμογών Οπτικής 
·      91. Τεχνικός Θερμικών και Υδραυλικών Εγκαταστάσεων 
·      92. Τεχνικός Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας και Τηλεπικοινωνιών 
·      93. Τεχνικός Λήψης Φωτογραφίας 
·      94. Τεχνικός μηχανημάτων έργων 
·      95. Τεχνικός Μίξης Ήχου 
·      96. Τεχνικός Μοτοποδηλάτων και Μοτοσυκλετών 
·      97. Τεχνικός Οργάνων Μέτρησης 
·      98. Τεχνικός Περιελίξεων Ηλεκτρικών Μηχανών 
·      99. Τεχνικός Ροής Προγράμματος 
·      100. Τεχνικός Συντήρησης Έργων Ζωγραφικής 
·      101. Τεχνικός Συντήρησης Βιβλιακού και Αρχειακού Υλικού 
·      102. Τεχνικός Συντήρησης και Επισκευής Γεωργικών Μηχανημάτων 
·      103. Τεχνικός Συστημάτων Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Μετάδοσης Πληροφορίας 
·      104. Τεχνικός της Βιομηχανίας Κινηματογράφου και Τηλεόρασης 
·      105. Τεχνικός Φαρμάκων , Καλλυντικών και παρεμφερών προϊόντων 
·      106. Τεχνικός Χρωματικού Ελέγχου Ταινίας 
·      107. Τεχνίτης Βαφής 
·      108. Τεχνίτης Εγκαταστάσεων Θέρμανσης 
·      109. Τεχνίτης Εξαερωτήρων - Αναμεικτήρων (καρμπυρατέρ) 
·      110. Τεχνίτης Μοτοσυκλετών και Μοτοποδηλάτων 
·      111. Τεχνίτης Περιποίησης Χεριών και Ποδιών 
·      112. Τεχνίτης Σκηνικών 
·      113. Τεχνίτης Συσκευών Υγραερίου 
·      114. Τεχνίτης Συστημάτων Εξαγωγής Καυσαερίων 
·      115. Τεχνίτης Τροχών 
·      116. Τεχνίτης ψηφιακών ταχογράφων 
·      117. Υδραυλικός 
·      118. Υπηρεσίες Αγροτουρισμού 
·      119. Υπηρεσίες Άθλησης 
·      120. Υπηρεσίες Ασφαλείας 
·      121. Υπηρεσίες Δασοκομίας 
·      122. Υπηρεσίες Διαφήμισης 
·      123. Υπηρεσίες Εκμίσθωσης Αυτοκινήτων 
·      124. Υπηρεσίες Ελέγχου και Εκπαίδευσης 
·      125. Υπηρεσίες Κατασκευών 
·      126. Υπηρεσίες Οργάνωσης Εκδηλώσεων, Εκθέσεων 
·      127. Υπηρεσίες Πιστοποίησης 
·      128. Υπηρεσίες Συντήρησης και Υποστήριξης Γραφείων 
·      129. Φορτοεκφορτωτής 
·      130. Φροντιστής 
·      131. Φύλακας Κατασχεμένου Πλοίου 
·      132. Φυσικοθεραπευτής 
·      133. Χημικός Ναυτιλίας 
·      134. Ψυκτικός 
·      135. Ψυχολόγος

----------


## -nikos-

> παιδια εγω ειχα 22 χρονια επιχειρηση -εργαστηριο και τα εχω δει ολα πολλες φορες δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω τα βραδια τωρα εργαζομαι σαν τεχνικος σε μια επιχειρηση θελω να ξανανοιξω την επιχειρηση αλλα μαυτα που βλεπω καθε μερα ........εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα το εξωτερικο αν και δεν ειναι ευκολο γιατι εχω οικογενεια εδω ομος τι να καταφερεις


καλυτερα να εισαι παρανομος παρα νομιμος σε μερικα επαγγελματα......
δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα και συνηθως δεν σε ενωχλουν αντιθετα με οταν εισαι νομιμος.
αν τιχει και καμια καταγγελια κανεις την κουκουβαγια και λες οτι κανεις χομπι αντι για επαγγελμα.
υπαρχουν επειχιρησεις που ευνωουνται απο την νομοθεσια και επιχειρησεις που κυνιγιουνται ασχημα.
για την περιπτοση του οαεε υπαρχει μια περιπτοση να εξερεθεις αν η επιχειρηση σου ασχωληται με 
το φασον [δηλαδη παραγωγη προτογενους αντικημενου]μπορει δηλαδη να κανεις εναρξη με κωδικο 
που να λεει οτι φτιαχνεις μονο πλακετες και μετα να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις στα ορια-νομιμου-παρανομου.

----------


## alex504

AYTO EINAI ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Googlis

Φίλε αν μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σε κανένα υπόγειο ή αποθήκη θα είσαι μια χαρά αν όχι....Κουράγιο....

----------

-nikos- (10-06-11)

----------


## Panoss

Ποιο ακριβώς θα είναι το αντικείμενο της επιχείρησής σου; Επισκευές; Κατασκευές; Εμπόριο ηλεκτρονικών; Κάτι άλλο;

----------


## SRF

> καλυτερα να εισαι παρανομος παρα νομιμος σε μερικα επαγγελματα......
> δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα και συνηθως δεν σε ενωχλουν αντιθετα με οταν εισαι νομιμος.
> αν τιχει και καμια καταγγελια κανεις την κουκουβαγια και λες οτι κανεις χομπι αντι για επαγγελμα.
> υπαρχουν επειχιρησεις που ευνωουνται απο την νομοθεσια και επιχειρησεις που κυνιγιουνται ασχημα.
> *για την περιπτοση του οαεε υπαρχει μια περιπτοση να εξερεθεις αν η επιχειρηση σου ασχωληται με 
> το φασον [δηλαδη παραγωγη προτογενους αντικημενου*] μπορει δηλαδη να κανεις εναρξη με κωδικο 
> που να λεει οτι φτιαχνεις μονο πλακετες και μετα να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις στα ορια-νομιμου-παρανομου.


Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό που το έχεις δει? Υπάρχει κάπου αυτό? Να δεις αύριο πως θα σταματήσουν να καταβάλλουν ΟΑΕΕ καμμιά 200.000 άτομα! 
Η μόνη απαλλάγή που ήξερα ότι υπήρχε είναι όταν κάνει δραστηριότητα σε πολύ μικρό χωριό (με πολύ λίγους κατοίκους - εν δυνάμει πελατολόγιο) και πάλι παίζεται (πχ καφετζής)! 
Σε οτιδήποτε άλλο ΔΕΝ νομίζω ότι ισχύει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απαλλαγή εκτός του όταν είσαι μισθοδοτούμενος ταυτόχρονα με ασφάλιση άλλου ταμείου και κάνεις επιλογή ασφάλισης αλλά και αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τους μετά το 93 εισελθέντες στην αγορά εργασίας! Εμείς οι παλαιότεροι άντε να γλυτώναμε την ιατρικοφαρμακευτική κάλυψη μόνο, δηλαδή τίποτα!!! 
Αν θέλεις πες μας ΠΟΥ το έχεις δει αυτό που αναφέρεις, γιατί αποκτά ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση!!!

----------


## -nikos-

> Αν θέλεις πες μας ΠΟΥ το έχεις δει αυτό που αναφέρεις, γιατί αποκτά ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση!!!


στην τελευταια εγκεικλυο του οαεε για τις εξερεσεις μερικων επαγγελματων αλλα αν 
θυμαμαι καλα υπηρχε και πληθισμιακος περιορισμος.
αλλα και παλι μπορεις να κανεις μεταδημοτευση-μετα να κανεις την εναρξη-και μετα 
με εδρα το χωριουδακι να ακροβατεις μεταξι νομιμου-παρανομου δουλευωντας στην περιοχη
που επιθυμεις.Ξερεις ποσα μαγαζια βγαζουν παγκο στη λαικη ολλης της ελλαδας με αυτο το 
καθεστος ??

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό που το έχεις δει? Υπάρχει κάπου αυτό? Να δεις αύριο πως θα σταματήσουν να καταβάλλουν ΟΑΕΕ καμμιά 200.000 άτομα! 
> Η μόνη απαλλάγή που ήξερα ότι υπήρχε είναι όταν κάνει δραστηριότητα σε πολύ μικρό χωριό (με πολύ λίγους κατοίκους - εν δυνάμει πελατολόγιο) και πάλι παίζεται (πχ καφετζής)! 
> Σε οτιδήποτε άλλο ΔΕΝ νομίζω ότι ισχύει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απαλλαγή εκτός του όταν είσαι μισθοδοτούμενος ταυτόχρονα με ασφάλιση άλλου ταμείου και κάνεις επιλογή ασφάλισης αλλά και αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τους μετά το 93 εισελθέντες στην αγορά εργασίας! Εμείς οι παλαιότεροι άντε να γλυτώναμε την ιατρικοφαρμακευτική κάλυψη μόνο, δηλαδή τίποτα!!! 
> Αν θέλεις πες μας ΠΟΥ το έχεις δει αυτό που αναφέρεις, γιατί αποκτά ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση!!!


Και εγω θελω να ανοιξω μαγαζι και θα το κανο μαλον ετση σαν επισκευες δεν πληρονεις τεβε μου το ειπε περση ο λογιστης που ρωτησα μεχρη στηγμης ομως ειμαι στην αποθηκη και βγαζω τα εξοδα μου... μονο και μονο σκευτομαι να το ανηξο για περισοτερη πελατια...

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ποιο ακριβώς θα είναι το αντικείμενο της  επιχείρησής σου; Επισκευές; Κατασκευές; Εμπόριο ηλεκτρονικών; Κάτι  άλλο;


Επισκευές-Κατασκευές-αυτοματισμοί σε ατομική επιχείρηση.




> Έχοντας εμπειρία 15 χρόνια στο κατάστημα μου θα σου πω το εξής 
>   Πολύ δύσκολους καιρούς αποφάσισες να ανοίξεις δίκια σου  δουλεία όταν όλα κλείνουν
>   Αυτό βεβαία δεν λέει τίποτα
>   Εάν είσαι εργατικός φιλόδοξος και επαγγελματίας θα έχεις δουλεία λίγο στην αρχή θα ζοριστείς
> 
>   εγώ δεν το έχω μετανιώσει και μάλιστα έχω πολύ δουλεία *σίγουρα  περισσότερο τρέξιμο και ευθύνες αλλά  είναι όλα για την πάρτη μου * 
>   έχω δώσει  αρκετά χρήματα για εξοπλισμό και εργαλεία μηχανήματα εμπόρευμα αλλά εάν δεν δώσεις δεν παίρνεις


Αλέξη σε ευχαριστώ με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο με όλα τα παραπάνω.

Επιπλέον θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως αυτό το οποίο έχω σκοπό να κάνω το έχω σκεφτεί αρκετά και γνωρίζω και τους ενδεχόμενους κινδύνους και φυσικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει οτιδήποτε το οποίο δεν διέπεται από τους νόμους που αφορούν το επάγγελμα μας,
θα κάνω και λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένα τα ερωτήματα μου.
Πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται συνήθως για να ανοίξεις μια επιχείρηση?
Ποιοι είναι οι συνήθεις κωδικοί δραστηριότητας που δηλώνουμε?
Αν στο ελάχιστο εξοπλισμό χρειάζεται γεννήτρια υψηλών συχνοτήτων ή μπαρογεννήτρια?
Αν τα όργανα ή υλικά/συσκευές υπάρχουν πρέπει να προσκομίσουμε αποδείξεις αγοράς για αυτές?
Η φορολογία στην παροχή υπηρεσίας πόσο είναι?
Υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο πρέπει να προσέξω?
Κατά τα άλλα επειδή οι καιροί είναι δύσκολη για τέτοια ανοίγματα θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι και για επιδοτήσεις εισφορών νέων επιτηδευματιών_.
_Αυτά για την ώρα και ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα καληνύχτα!

----------


## alex504

> Επισκευές-Κατασκευές-αυτοματισμοί σε ατομική επιχείρηση.
> 
> 
> 
> Αλέξη σε ευχαριστώ με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο με όλα τα παραπάνω.
> 
> Επιπλέον θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως αυτό το οποίο έχω σκοπό να κάνω το έχω σκεφτεί αρκετά και γνωρίζω και τους ενδεχόμενους κινδύνους και φυσικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει οτιδήποτε το οποίο δεν διέπεται από τους νόμους που αφορούν το επάγγελμα μας,
> θα κάνω και λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένα τα ερωτήματα μου.
> Πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται συνήθως για να ανοίξεις μια επιχείρηση?
> ...


 Κοίταξε Σπύρο και με ην άδεια ραδιοτεχνιτη πολύ συνάδελφοι δουλεύουν 
  Εγώ πήρα τα όργανα μπαρογεννητρια παλμογράφο ένα σταθμό  βάσης κολλητηριού ένα τροφοδοτικό με δυο όργανα
  Και ένα φίλος ηλεκτρολόγος μου έφτιαξε ξεχωριστό πινάκα του πάκου με ρελε και τα λοιπά για την ασφάλεια την δική μου και των συσκευών
  Και ήρθε η επιτροπή τα είδε όλα ταχτοποιημένα με τις προδιαγραφές που θέλουν και πήρα και την άδεια εργαστηριού 
  Απλά το έκανα ποιο επίσημα
  Τώρα η παροχή φορολογείτε με 45 %
  Όμως εσύ όταν ανοίξεις χαρτιά στην εφορία σου συστήνω εκτός από επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών να δηλώσεις και πώληση ηλεκτρονικών ειδών και ανταλλακτικών
  Διότι τα ανταλλακτικά θα τα παίρνεις με τιμολόγιο χονδρικής και στην απόδειξη που θα κόβεις στον πελάτη εφόσον θα έχεις ταμιακή μηχανή θα κτυπάς τα ανταλλακτικά με μικρότερη φορολόγηση και την παροχή ξεχωριστά άλλη κατηγορία   δηλαδή την εργασία και έτσι θα μοιράζετε και όχι όλα μαζί όπως τα κάνουν κάποιοι και βγαίνει το φπα τεράστιο
  Στις πωλήσεως ηλεκτρονικών και ανταλλακτικών οι κατηγορίες φπα είναι 5% 11% 23%
  45% παροχή
  Τώρα εάν έχεις βρει τον χώρο και είσαι έτοιμος πιστεύω ότι με όλες τις διαδικασίες σε 1 μήνα έχεις ανοίξει
  Όταν κάνης την έναρξη επιχείρησης θα δηλώσεις τη ακριβώς  τι θα κάνεις και η εφορία έχει τους κωδικούς ετοίμους για αυτά τα πράγματα 
  Θα πρέπει να γραφτής στο επιμελητήριο 55 ευρώ το μήνα η συνδρομή τώρα το τεβε θα αρχίσεις με την πρώτη κατηγορία γύρω στα 350 το δίμηνο και κάθε χρόνο θα αυξάνετε 
  Εγώ έχω τεβε αυτή την στιγμή 850 ευρώ το δίμηνο
  Όχι αποδείξεις αλλά τιμολόγια διότι θα έχεις επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ για τα όργανα και τις συσκευές του καταστήματος όπως ένα κλιματιστικό πχ  τα τιμολόγια αυτά των συσκευών είναι εάν έρθει έλεγχος από την εφορία  και σου πει αυτός ο παλμογράφος έχεα τιμολόγιο και συ τους δίνεις αυτό που έχεις κατά την αγορά
  Θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο όσον αφορά την πριμοδότηση της νέας επιχείρησης υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα
  Πάντως σου εύχομαι να ανοίξεις την δίκια σου επιχείρηση και να είσαι κύριος του εαυτού σου και επαγγελματικά ότι βοήθεια θες εδώ είμαι πολύ παλιά καραβανά στο χώρο και έχω πολλές διασυνδέσεις στο χώρο διότι έχω και ένα όνομα δεν χρωστώ πουθενά ούτε μου χρωστούν

----------


## spiroscfu

Αλέξη το επιμελητήριο είναι 55 ευρό/μήνα,
η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι 45% από το πρώτο ευρό,
και αν δεν έχω τιμολόγια για τον εξοπλισμό (τα έχω αγοράσει πριν χρόνια) τη γίνεται.

----------


## alex504

> Αλέξη το επιμελητήριο είναι 55 ευρό/μήνα,
> η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι 45% από το πρώτο ευρό,
> και αν δεν έχω τιμολόγια για τον εξοπλισμό (τα έχω αγοράσει πριν χρόνια) τη γίνεται.


   Κάνεις μια λίστα με αυτά και τα δηλώνεις στην εφορεία ότι τα έχεις από πάλαια αλλιώς πας σε ένα γνωστό σου κόβει τα τιμολόγια και του πληρώνεις το φπα

----------


## -nikos-

> τi γίνεται.


πριν κανεις οτιδυποτε πηγενε στο ΟΑΕΔ της περιοχης σου για να ρωτησεις για τα
προγραμματα επιδωτησεως των νεων επαγγελματιων....τα χρηματα που παιζουν ειναι 
απο 10,000 μεχρι 18,000ευρο,,προσπαθησε να τα παρεις γιατι ειναι ενα μαξιλαρι σε περιπτοση 
που δεν παει καλα η επειχηριση και σε κανα δυο χρωνια χρειαστει να βαλεις λουκετο.

----------


## Googlis

Μεσιέ Σπύρο επειδή σε βλέπω απτόητο και αποφασισμένο να προβείς στο απονενοημένο,θες να μας πεις τι ακριβώς κατάστημα έχεις στο μυαλό σου να ανοίξεις?
Το λέω αυτό  γιατί αλλιώς είναι τα πράγματα αν πας για ένα εργαστήριο για επισκευές και αλλιώς αν πας για ένα κατάστημα εμπορικό που να κάνεις και επισκευές.
Για τα προγράμματα να ξέρεις ότι τα χρήματα στα δίνουν για να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό κτλ και θα πρέπει να έχεις τιμολόγια γι αυτά και είναι πιθανόν να γίνει έλεγχος δηλαδή μην έχεις π.χ μια γεννήτρια 20 ετών και πας και κόψεις τιμολόγια να φαίνεται για καινούρια και έρθει ο έλεγχος και μετά τρέχεις...
Και ακόμα και αν μπεις σε ένα επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα μην στηρίζεσαι 100% πάνω του γιατί βλέπεις τι γίνετε δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να σου καθυστερούν για πολλούς μήνες να σου δώσουν τα χρήματα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το εμπορικό, όσο για την επιδότηση αναφέρθηκα για τις εισφορές και όχι για τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Googlis

Ας κάνουμε ένα σενάριο να δούμε τι βγαίνει λοιπόν...
Αν κάνεις ένα εργαστήριο και έχεις και κάποιες καλές γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά προφανώς θα κάνεις επισκευές σε τηλεοράσεις,dvd, ενισχυτές κτλ, θα περνάς κεραίες, δορυφορικά κτλ Τί άλλο?
Έξοδα... το ενοίκιο θα είναι.....? 
Το οαεε θα είναι 250 ευρώ το μήνα
Η Δεη θα είναι 50 ευρώ το μήνα
Το τηλέφωνο θα είναι 50 ευρώ το μήνα
Το νερό 10 ευρώ το μήνα
Ο λογιστής 35 ευρώ το μήνα
Ο μισθός σου πες να είναι 1000ευρώ το μήνα
άρα έχουμε 1395 ευρά τον μήνα σύν το φπα 23% έχουμε 1716 ευρώ συν το ενοίκιο. Τόσα δηλαδή θα είναι τα ελάχιστα που θα πρέπει να βγάλεις το μήνα για να μην μπαίνεις μέσα. Συν τον όποιο φόρο στο τέλος της χρόνιας.

----------


## RF.123

καποια μηχανηματα οπως εργαστηριακα τροφοδοτικα τι πιθανοτητα υπαρχει να τα δηλωσεις σαν ιδιοκατασκευη?

----------


## -nikos-

> καποια μηχανηματα οπως εργαστηριακα τροφοδοτικα τι πιθανοτητα υπαρχει να τα δηλωσεις σαν ιδιοκατασκευη?


υπαρχει δυνατωτητα να βγαλεις μπλοκ-τιμολογιο αγωρας για να μπορεις να αγωρασεις 
πραγματα απο ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν τιμολογια οπως παλια μηχανηματα-συλογες εργαλειων απο πεθαμενους-
ιδιωκατασκευες και λιπα,με αυτο το τιμολογιο μπορεις να δηλοσεις οτι αγωρασες [π.χ.απο τον παλιατζη]
ενα εργαλειο,,,,,,,,για να τα κατεχεις νομιμα μεσα στον επαγγελματικο σου χωρο.
αλλα αυτα τα εργαλεια δεν μπορουν να δηλοθουν σαν εξωδα σε αιτηση επιδωτησης απο τον ΕΟΜΧ Η ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΑΕΔ.
Αν θελεις να τα πουλησεις πρεπει να εχεις τιμολογιο πωλησης αγαθων η να 
εχει ο αγωραστης σου τιμολογιο αγωρας σαν το παραπανω,αλιως η συναλαγη 
θεωρειται παρανομη για φοροδιαφυγη.

----------


## RF.123

προσεξε εαν τα εχεις φτιαξει  ο ιδιος γιατι δεν μπορεις να τα δηλωσεις σαν ιδιοκατασκευη και 1 λογος επιπλεον οτι ειχα 22 χρονια εργαστηριο σε περιπτωση  που θελω να το ξανανοιξω η να κανω εταιρεια  με καποιον αλλον συναδελφο    ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙ ΓΛΥΤΟΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ  ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ  ΟΦΣΟΡ

----------


## -nikos-

δεν θα δηλωσεις οτι τα ευτιαξες εσυ,,,,,,,θα δηλωσεις οτι τα αγωρασες απο συλεκτη και θα κοψεις
και το αναλογο παραστατικο [τιμολογιο αγωρας]πληρωνοντας εσυ τον φορο,,,,δεν καιρδιζεις τιποτα αλλο 
απο το να τα νομιμοποιησεις στην κατωχη σου.
Τωρα για τις οφσορ το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι πρεπει να συνεργαστεις με εταιρια του εξωτερικου και 
να ανταλασετε προιωντα για να μην πληρωνετε ΦΠΑ.,,,,,εσυ του στελνεις ενα προιων που κατασκευαζεις 
με πολυ χαμηλη τιμη στο τιμολογιο και αυτος στο ξαναστελνει με την κανωνικη τιμη και ετσι ξεπλενεις 
χρηματα και εσυ κανεις το ιδιο για αυτον αλλα πρεπει να εχεις χαρτια ισαγωγεα.
Οι ενδωκοινωτικες συναλαγες δεν επιβαρυνωνται με φπα.[το συστιμα ειναι σαπιο]
Γιατι αλλο νομιζες οτι εχουν οι πιο πολλοι πολιτικοι οφσορ εταιριες?

----------


## jimk

για πρωτη φορα εγραφη στο τεβε ειναι 430 το διμηνο.η φορογια ειναι 45 τοις εκατο αλλα για καποιο ποσο και πανω αν δεν κανω λαθος πανω απο 35χιλ ευρω το χρονο,επιμελητηριο ειναι μια φορα το χρονο κανα 30αρι ευρω.σε γενικες γραμμες δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο το τεβε αλλα πιστευω οτι αμα εισαι καλος στην δουλεια σου δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ενα μεροκαματο θα το βγαζεις..μπορεις και να πουλας με μπλοκακι αλλα μαζι με εγκατασταση  δηλ ενα δορυφορικο πιατο + την εργασια.. Ποιο ευκολο ειναι να κανεις εναρξη και πολυ ποιο δυσκολο να κανεις διακοπη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν ξέρει κάποιος αν θέλω να νοικιάσω ένα μαγαζί που ο προηγούμενος νοικάρης έκανε την ίδια δουλεία και τώρα έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί,
θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? θα χρειαστεί να πληρώνω περισσότερους δασμούς-φόρους?

----------


## stom

Εξαρταται απο τις διαθεσεις του εφορου.. Λεγεται φημη και πελατεια, και μπορει να φορολογηθει επιπλεον εφαπαξ,

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αν ξέρει κάποιος αν θέλω να νοικιάσω ένα μαγαζί που ο προηγούμενος νοικάρης έκανε την ίδια δουλειά και τώρα έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί, θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Θα χρειαστεί να πληρώνω περισσότερους δασμούς-φόρους;


Οι "δασμοί" είναι για τις εισαγωγές...

Οι φόροι και η "υπεραξία" έχουν νόημα όταν αγοράζεις, πουλάς ή κλείνεις (!) μια επιχείρηση. Ο "αέρας" του καταστήματος θα μπορούσε να ζητηθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου αλλά τη "μεσαιωνική εποχή" (σήμερα) θα τον κατηγορούσες για "μάγο" (αν πιστεύει σε σίγουρο κέρδος).

Σε περίπτωση που κάνεις έναρξη επιτηδεύματος ή μεταφορά έδρας απλά θα χρειαστεί να περάσει υπάλληλος της εφορίας για αυτοψία (ότι υπάρχει η έδρα).

G

----------


## spiroscfu

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει, πόσο είναι μια λογική αμοιβή για έναν λογιστή που θα αναλάβει μια ατομική επιχείρηση χωρίς υπαλλήλους,
 με στόχο αυτής επισκευές,κατασκευές,αυτοματισμοί και κάποιες ενδοκοινοτικές αγορές που μπορεί να γίνουν,
σε ένα γραφείο που μου σύστησαν μου είπαν 75€+23% το μήνα και μου φάνηκαν αρκετά εξυπηρετική και ενημερωμένη , τι τιμές περίπου παίζουν +/-?


Και μια τελευταία άν κάνω την έναρξη τώρα θα πληρώσω την έκτακτη εισφορά ελεύθερου επαγγελματία του 2011 και φυσικά του 2012 (σε 2-3 μήνες).

----------


## -nikos-

νωμιζω οτι σου ειπαν ακριβα
η ταριφα ειναι 550-600ευρο τον χρονο μαζι με την δηλωση.
και αν ψαχτης θα βρεις και με 450-500 ευρο τον χρονο,,,,
κανε μια ερευνα εδω =http://www.taxheaven.gr/acforum/index.php?act=idx
και θα ανοιξουν τα ματια σου σε πολλα πραγματα,,,

----------


## chip

Σπύρο να το προσέξεις πάρα πολύ αν στον ίδο χόρο υπήρχε ίδια δραστηριότητα! Ρώτα και το λογιστή σου... αν έκλεισε σε λιγότερο από 6 μήνες τότε πληρώνεις φόρο υπεραξίας ο οποίος βγαίνει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της τελευταίας 5 ετίας μέσα από ένα μαθηματικό τύπο... Νομίζω χοντρικά σαν τάξη μεγέθους είναι όσο ένα εισόδημα μιας χρήσης (έτους) μετά το φόρο...
Επίσης αν σκέφτεσαι για καμιά επιδότηση από ΟΑΕΔ έχω ακούσει οτι ο ΟΑΕΔ ζητάει να μην υπήρχε η ίδια δραστηριότητα τους προηγούμενους 12 μήνες (για να δώσει επιδότηση)
75 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ νομίζω είναι πολλά ψάξε για λιγότερα για κάνα 50 αρι (όπως τα είπε και ο Νίκος) (δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει ΦΠΑ στις υπηρεσίες λογιστή ή αν υπάρχει τα 50 ευρώ που λέω είναι με ΦΠΑ) υπάρχει όμως φορος μισθωτών υπηρεσιών (που πράγματι τον ζητάνε οι περισσότεροι λογιστές).

διευκρίνηση ΑΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ οι ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων!! Η εφορία όμως δεν ξέρει από κρίση και θέλει τον φόρο της... (ελληνοφρένια!)

----------

GeorgeVita (05-10-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> .
> Επίσης αν σκέφτεσαι για καμιά επιδότηση από ΟΑΕΔ έχω ακούσει οτι ο ΟΑΕΔ ζητάει να μην υπήρχε η ίδια δραστηριότητα τους προηγούμενους 12 μήνες (για να δώσει επιδότηση)
> .


ισχει και αυτο σιγουρα 
καλα που το θυμιθικες. :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά θα ψάξω τιμές και από άλλους,
chip ο φόρος υπεραξίας από ότι έχω μάθει δεν υπάρχει πλέον (έχει καταργηθεί).

----------


## chip

χμμμ φαίνεται οτι έχεις δίκιο!
έριξα μια ματιά στο δίκτυο γιατί ήξερα οτι μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες ίσχυε και βρίκα αυτό
http://www.e-boss.gr/eboss/business-...rticleid=18503
φαινεται οτι καταργηθηκε πριν 2 μήνες

----------


## spiroscfu

Και από ότι άκουσα (αν είναι σωστοί οι πληροφοριοδότες μου) θα επανέλθει με το νέο έτος.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... φαίνεται ότι καταργήθηκε πριν 2 μήνες


Τελικά υπήρχε και θα κόστιζε αρκετά!
G

----------


## diwattos

καλες δουλειες!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα, εύχομαι και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλές δουλειές σε όλους.

----------


## diwattos

> Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα, εύχομαι και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλές δουλειές σε όλους.


μακαρι!!

----------


## chip

καλές δουλειές και από μένα Σπύρο... 
όσο για το τέλος επιτηδεύματος που ρώτησες αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι αν άνηξε κάποιος πχ του τρεις τελευταίους μήνες του 2010 χρεόνοναι για αυτούς του τρείς μήνες δηλαδή (3/12x300 ευρώ) οπότε θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα σε χρεόσουν ανάλογα για τους μήνες του 2011. Φυσικά δεν είμαι λογιστής... οπότε και πάλι θεωρώ σωστό να το σιγουρέψεις... όχι οτι στην Ελλάδα μπορούμε να θεωρούμε τίποτα δεδομένο για τα φορολογικά....

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις δίκιο είμαστε λίγο ζιμπάμπουε(μαο μαο) σε πολλά θέματα ακόμη.


Υ.γ.
Επίσης φίλε chip.

----------


## Master Sat

Σε ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να εχεις καλες και πολλες δουλειες..
Καλο κουραγιο..

Φιλικα Πολις

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Πόλις επίσης,

παιδιά θα σας παιδέψω και άλλο, θέλω ιδέες/προτάσεις αλλά καταρχάς να πω πως είμαι *υπόχρεος* για την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρεται. 
1. Διαμόρφωση εργαστηρίου *:* που να μπει ο πάγκος εργασίας που τα όργανα όπως και ύψος/πλάτος που χρειάζεται ένας ιδανικός (πάγκος), που να χωράει και tv.
2. Τηλέφωνο/internet *:* οτε ή κάτι άλλο (ποιο φτηνό είναι δύσκολες οι εποχές).

Αυτά για την ώρα ακολουθεί και ένα σχέδιο για το πως υπολογίζω τον χώρο.
εργαστήριο.jpg

----------


## alex504

Εγώ σου εύχομαι φίλε Σπύρο καλή επιτυχία καλό κουράγιο και ότι θες μπορείς με προσωπικό μήνυμα να με ενοχλήσεις
  Με την εμπειρία του καταστήματος μου εδώ και 20 χρόνια στο χώρο του σέρβις και των ηλεκτρονικών
  Σίγουρα μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω
  Βρες ένα καλό λογιστή με 50 ευρώ το μήνα τέτοιες εποχές οι περισσότεροι έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές διότι τα μαγαζιά κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο
  Τώρα στο χώρο μας παρατηρείτε μεγάλη αύξηση του σέρβις διότι δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για νέες συσκευές επίσης είναι η δουλεία του μέλλοντος η οποία δεν σταματά  αλλά αλλάζει και εξειδικεύετε
   Στην αρχή ρίξε λίγο τις τιμές κάνε ένα καλό όνομα σε καμία περίπτωση καμία κοροϊδία στον πελάτη έστω και αν βγεις λίγο χαμένος αυτό θα το εισπράξεις με πολλούς πελάτες και διαφήμιση εξ στόματος για το όνομα σου
  Κάνε όμορφο το χώρο σου και δήξε ότι είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας τουλάχιστον θα έχεις ένα αξιοπρεπές μισθό
  Σίγουρα θα έχεις πολύ τρέξιμο και ψυχική κούραση τουλάχιστον θα τρέχεις για σένα και όχι για κάποιον άλλον

----------

sotron1 (06-10-11)

----------


## sotron1

> Εγώ σου εύχομαι φίλε Σπύρο καλή επιτυχία καλό κουράγιο και ότι θες μπορείς με προσωπικό μήνυμα να με ενοχλήσεις
>   Με την εμπειρία του καταστήματος μου εδώ και 20 χρόνια στο χώρο του σέρβις και των ηλεκτρονικών
>   Σίγουρα μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω
>   Βρες ένα καλό λογιστή με 50 ευρώ το μήνα τέτοιες εποχές οι περισσότεροι έχουν ρίξει τις τιμές διότι τα μαγαζιά κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο
>   Τώρα στο χώρο μας παρατηρείτε μεγάλη αύξηση του σέρβις διότι δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για νέες συσκευές επίσης είναι η δουλεία του μέλλοντος η οποία δεν σταματά  αλλά αλλάζει και εξειδικεύετε
>    Στην αρχή ρίξε λίγο τις τιμές κάνε ένα καλό όνομα σε καμία περίπτωση καμία κοροϊδία στον πελάτη έστω και αν βγεις λίγο χαμένος αυτό θα το εισπράξεις με πολλούς πελάτες και διαφήμιση εξ στόματος για το όνομα σου
>   Κάνε όμορφο το χώρο σου και δήξε ότι είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας τουλάχιστον θα έχεις ένα αξιοπρεπές μισθό
>   Σίγουρα θα έχεις πολύ τρέξιμο και ψυχική κούραση τουλάχιστον θα τρέχεις για σένα και όχι για κάποιον άλλον



 :OK: 
Συμφωνώ.

----------

alex504 (07-10-11)

----------


## picdev

και εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν υπάρχει service σε λογικές τιμές ο κόσμος θα το προτιμήσει, τελευταία που ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά βλέπω οτι 
οι περισσότερες βλάβες διορθώνονται εύκολα και τόσα χρόνια ο κόσμος πετάει αβέρτα...
απο το πιο απλό να αλλάξω ένα καλώδιο και ένα πυκνωτή στο μπλέντερ, ή να γρασαρεις τον ανεμιστήρα ,20ε το ένα κάνει αλλά γιατί να πάνε χαμένα?
βέβαια παίζουν ρόλο και η τιμή του καινούριου, αν κάνει κάτι 10-20-30ε και ο τεχνικός σου ζητάει 50ε , τότε κλαφτα χαράλαμπε,
δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόνοια ωστε σε χαμηλού κόστους συσκευές να βάλεις οικονομικές χρεώσεις ώστε να σε μάθει ο κόσμος,
ακόμα και 5ε να βγάλεις μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να βγείς κεδρισμένος σε μία πιο ακριβή συσκευή.
είσαι και επαρχία, πολλοί γέροι κτλ μια φορά σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά μία γιαγιά ζήταγε συμβατό χειριστήριο, όταν της είπε ο πωλητής οτι δεν έχει για αυτό το μοντέλο , η γιαγιά παρολίγο να πάθει εγκεφαλικό, που να της πείς να πάρει προγραμματιζόμενο :Rolleyes:  
άμα της το έφτιαχνες άνετα σου έδινε ένα 50αρι απο τη χαρά που θα βλεπει τον αυτιά  :Wink: 

Οσο για το λογιστή, κάποτε ήμουν στο τσακ να ανοίξω ένα eshop, είχαμε βρεί έναν νεαρό λογιστή και μας λέει τους πρώτους 6 μήνες δεν θέλω τίποτα,
να δείτε πως πάει η δουλειά μετά βλέπουμε, τα 150ε το μήνα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω  :Blink: , πόσες αποδείξεις θα κόβεις τη μέρα? πόσο θα γράφεις στα βιβλία?
άσε που τη χαρτούρα και τα γραψίματα εσύ θα τα κάνεις, προσωπική επιχείρηση είναι όχι ΑΕ

----------

alex504 (07-10-11)

----------


## materatsi

Σπυρο σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο,μα σκεψου το παρα πολυ καλα με τι ακριβως θα ασχοληθεις,γιατι οπως θα εχεις καταλαβει...στην χωρα μας ειναι η ωρα να περνουμε τα βουνα και να βαζουμε λουκετο.Εγω εβαλα πριν δυο μηνες.Και ξερεις εκει που τα υπολογιζεις (ενταξει μωρε θα τα βγαλω περα,θα πουλαω εκεινο το αλλο,θα κανω και επισκευες) τι να πουλησεις; Ηλεκτρονικο προιον;Με τι κερδος;Οι τιμες πλεον στην νεα γενια (εφοσον μιλαμε για καταναλωση ηλεκτρονικων προιοντων) ειναι πασιγνωστες απο το ιντερνετ...Τιμες οι οποιες ουτε καν εσυ χονδρικη δεν θα μπορεις να αγορασεις λογω μεταφορικων εξοδων π.χ και ασε που θα σου τρωνε και την ωρα (μπλα μπλα) εισαι ακριβος και απατεωνας...Επισκευες ; Μια δεκαετια πριν θα ευχομουν να ανοιγες και 5 εργαστηρια.Τωρα ξερεις ραδιακια χειριστηρια και τηλεφωνα ειναι δωρο με το σκιπ...Τηλεορασεις αν αντεχεις να επισκευαζεις με 10 ευρω καλως (και οι μισες βερεσε).Εγκαταστασεις;εκει ειναι απλα τυχη (ποτε κανεις δεν ξερει τι απροοπτο θα σου συμβει)Για οσα ανεφερα να εισαι σιγουρος για το 70% των πελατων σου,(σε κατηγορια εμποριο, επισκευες) Για τα χαρτια λοιπον αν βαλεις στην αδεια λειτουργιας (επιδιορθωση,συντηρηση) ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων,θα χριαστει να προσκομισεις την αδεια ασκησεως επαγγελματος στο επιμελητηριο της περιοχης σου.Βασικοτατο (αδεια λειτουργιας ηλεκτρονικου εργαστηριου κατηγοριας...)μετα απο ελεγχο εργοδοιγων προισταμενων του υπουργειου,οπου θα πρεπει να εχεις τον καταλληλο χωρο,εργαλεια,οργανα μετρησεως,ασφαλεια κ.τ.λ.Καλη τυχη φιλε.

----------


## picdev

_Τιμες οι οποιες ουτε καν εσυ χονδρικη δεν θα μπορεις να αγορασεις λογω μεταφορικων εξοδων_ 

γιατί εγώ βλέπω ότι μαγαζιά της επαρχίας έχουν καλύτερες απο αυτά της αθήνας?

----------


## -nikos-

γιατι το βλεπετε ετσι ?
οτι ο μαστορας θα ζητισει 50 ευρο για δουλεια των 15 
αν καποιος κανει την δουλεια του οικονομικα θα κανει γρηγωρα κυκλο 
και θα συρεουν απο παντου για να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα οικονομικα.
αν κανεις 10 μερεμετια των 15ευρο ειναι 150ευρο και δεν θα ειναι ολα των 15ευρο
αν την τηλεωραση των 250ευρο την φτιαξεις με 50 κακο ειναι ?? ακομα και μια ασφαλεια να πρεπει
να αλλαξεις.
το σιδερο των 20 ευρο με 5-7ευρο
το ραδιοφωνακι των 10 ευρο με 5 ευρο.
μεχρι και δραπανα και οτι αλλο πεσει στα χερια σας,ο καλος ο μυλος ολα τα αλεθει
και τοποθετισεις κλιματιστικων και ολα.

----------

alex504 (07-10-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Επειδή οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες έτσι και η παροχή υπηρεσίας πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη, νομίζω πως αν μεριμνήσεις να έχεις δουλεία 6 ωρών (ας είσαι στο μαγαζί 12 ή και περισσότερες ώρες)
τότε με μια χρέωση 15€ την εργατοώρα βγαίνουν τα έξοδα και ένα μεροκάματο, τελικά λογιστή βρήκα με 50€ + το φπα της απόδειξης που θα κοπεί στο τέλος του χρόνου και φαίνεται αξιόλογος στης γνώσεις/συμπεριφορά.

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και εσένα Αλέξη για την προσφορά σου, 
στο θέμα service τώρα το έχω σε αρκετά καλό επίπεδο και σε διάφορα αντικείμενα (computer-tv-camera-hifi/hi_end-παιχνιδομηχανές-κ.α.) όπως και τον αρχικό κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και νομίζω πως μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη σε αρκετούς αυτοματισμούς και ασύρματα δίκτυα,
για την ερώτηση μου στο #53 έχετε κάποιες προτάσεις.

----------

alex504 (15-10-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> για την ερώτηση μου στο #53 έχετε κάποιες προτάσεις.


αρχινα να ψαχνεις για μεταχειριμενα ραφια που θα μπουν στο εμπρος μερος γιατι 
το πισω θα το κανεις οπως γουσταρεις
αλλα το εμπρος πρεπει να εχει ''ματι''ητε βαζεις καινουρια προς πωληση ητε βαζεις τα προς επισκευη.
και αυτα τα προστυχα τα ραφια τυπου σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι πανακριβα.

----------


## chip

Σπύρο οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι αλλά προχώρα... Κάποτε στο site της Intracom για την ανεύρεση εργασίας έλεγε οτι ο απαισιόδοξος βλέπει τη δυσκολία ενώ ο αισιοδοξος βλέπει την ευκαιρία στη δυσκολία!
Το μόνο που θα προσέξεις είναι να μην δείνεις βερεσέ και αν χρειάζεται ακριβό ανταλακτικό που δεν το έχεις διαθέσιμο θα πέρνεις προκαταβολή για το ανταλακτικό (ακόμα και ολόκληρη την αξία του)... γιατί αν είναι ακριβό το ανταλακτικό μπορεί να αλλάξει γνώμη και να πάει να πάρει νέα τηλεόραση και να σου την αφήσει εκεί επισκευασμένη... αντίθετα αν πληρώσει το ανταλακτικό θα την πάρει ή ακόμα και να μην την πάρει θα χάσεις τον κόπο σου όχι όμως και χρήματα που έβαλες...
Επίσης ξεκάθαρα πράγματα υπάρχουν βλάβες που δεν είναι σίγουρο αν πρέπει να αλαχθεί ένα ανταλακτικό που μπορεί να κοστίζει... να ενημερώνεις τον πελάτη και να πέρνει αυτός την ευθύνη... διαφορετικά θα βρεθείς να μαζεύεις ανταλακτικά... και δεν είναι όπως παλαιότερα οι τηλεοράσεις που έλεγες δεν βαριέσαι θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε μία άλλη βλάβη... 
Επίσης να έρθεις σε επαφή με αντιπροσωπείες από γνωστές εταιρίες, πολύ πιθανόν να ψάχνει κάποια για service.
Να θυμάσαι οτι για αρχή έχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ και να έχει χώρο έστω και στάσης αυτοκινήτου. 
Αν δεν σκοπεύεις να έχεις μεγάλη ποικιλία ανταλακτικών στο μαγαζί σου (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή) ίσως ήταν καλή σκέψη να είσαι κοντά στα καταστήματα που πουλάνε ανταλακτικά. Έτσι και πελάτες θα τσιμπήσεις... και ευκολα θα πεταχτείς να πάρεις κάτι και στο μέλλον μπορεί να πουλάς κάποια ανταλακτικά (αφού έτσι κι αλλοιώς θα βάλεις δραστηριότητα πώλησης ανταλακτικών).
Είχα μια μέρα μια σκέψη.... δεν το έχω δει βέβαια να το έχει κάνει κανείς...οτι ίσως θα βόλευε να έχει κάποιος σειρές από πάγκους όπου θα τοποθετεί τα μηχανήματα για service και θα μετακινεί τη θέση εργασίας του και όχι το μηχάνημα που και βάρος μπορεί να έχει και μπορεί να χτυπηθεί στη μεταφορά. Κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό αφού και οι καρέκλες έχουν ρόδες και τα όργανα (γεννήτρια τροφοδοτικό, παλμογράφο κλπ) μπορείς να τα έχεις σε ένα τρεϊλερ.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το μόνο που θα προσέξεις είναι να μην δείνεις βερεσέ και αν χρειάζεται ακριβό ανταλακτικό που δεν το έχεις διαθέσιμο θα πέρνεις προκαταβολή για το ανταλακτικό (ακόμα και ολόκληρη την αξία του)... γιατί αν είναι ακριβό το ανταλακτικό μπορεί να αλλάξει γνώμη και να πάει να πάρει νέα τηλεόραση και να σου την αφήσει εκεί επισκευασμένη... αντίθετα αν πληρώσει το ανταλακτικό θα την πάρει ή ακόμα και να μην την πάρει θα χάσεις τον κόπο σου όχι όμως και χρήματα που έβαλες...
> Επίσης ξεκάθαρα πράγματα *υπάρχουν βλάβες που δεν είναι σίγουρο αν πρέπει να αλαχθεί ένα ανταλακτικό* που μπορεί να κοστίζει... να ενημερώνεις τον πελάτη και να πέρνει αυτός την ευθύνη... διαφορετικά θα βρεθείς να μαζεύεις ανταλακτικά... και δεν είναι όπως παλαιότερα οι τηλεοράσεις που έλεγες δεν βαριέσαι θα το χρησιμοποιήσω σε μία άλλη βλάβη...


Chip τα γνωρίζω αυτά 12 χρόνια ασχολούμαι με το service, αλλά στο bold δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα η ευθύνη πρέπει να είναι δική μας και όχι του πελάτη (εκεί παίζει ρόλο η επαρκής τεχνική κατάρτιση).






> Επίσης να έρθεις σε επαφή με αντιπροσωπείες από γνωστές εταιρίες, πολύ πιθανόν να ψάχνει κάποια για service.
> Να θυμάσαι οτι για αρχή έχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ και να έχει χώρο έστω και στάσης  αυτοκινήτου. 
> Αν δεν σκοπεύεις να έχεις μεγάλη ποικιλία ανταλακτικών στο μαγαζί σου  (τουλάχιστον στην αρχή) ίσως ήταν καλή σκέψη να είσαι κοντά στα  καταστήματα που πουλάνε ανταλακτικά. Έτσι και πελάτες θα τσιμπήσεις...  και ευκολα θα πεταχτείς να πάρεις κάτι και στο μέλλον μπορεί να πουλάς  κάποια ανταλακτικά (αφού έτσι κι αλλοιώς θα βάλεις δραστηριότητα πώλησης  ανταλακτικών).


Οι επίσημες αντιπροσωπίες εκτός από φήμη δεν νομίζω να κερδίζεις κάτι άλλο (ιδιαίτερα χρήματα),για τα άλλα είσαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου.





> Είχα μια μέρα μια σκέψη.... δεν το έχω δει βέβαια να το έχει κάνει  κανείς...οτι ίσως θα βόλευε να έχει κάποιος σειρές από πάγκους όπου θα  τοποθετεί τα μηχανήματα για service και θα μετακινεί τη θέση εργασίας  του και όχι το μηχάνημα που και βάρος μπορεί να έχει και μπορεί να  χτυπηθεί στη μεταφορά. Κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό αφού και οι καρέκλες  έχουν ρόδες και τα όργανα (γεννήτρια τροφοδοτικό, παλμογράφο κλπ)  μπορείς να τα έχεις σε ένα τρεϊλερ.


Αυτό το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ chip (για αυτό το λόγο είπα ιδέες/προτάσεις) για να δω στην πράξη τη παίζει, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι λειτουργικό και βολικό.

Υ.γ.
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε Αλεξη (alex504). Αν μου επιτρεπεις,γιατι διαλεξες τον αριθμο 504; 

Μηπως ειχες ασχοληθει στο παρελθον με αυτοταλαντωτα;

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------

alex504 (15-10-11)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο, όρεξη, γνώσεις, υπομονή έχεις θα κάνεις και κουράγιο και παρά τις δύσκολους καιρούς θα πετύχεις. Η Κέρκυρα είναι μεγάλη αγορά, είπες ότι θα κάνεις μόνο παροχή υπηρεσιών, βάλε και εμπόριο έστω και αν στην αρχή δεν κάνεις (βέβαια μπορείς να το προσθέσεις αργότερα), να περνάς τα ακριβά αντ/κά, άλλωστε μπορεί κάποια επιχείρηση να σου ζητήσει εξοπλισμό που στη συνέχεια θα θέλει και σέρβις.
Και εγώ είμαι υπέρ της μεγάλης σειράς πάγκων είτε για διαφορετικές συσκευές (TV, Printers, κλπ) είτε γιατί κάποια ανταλλακτικά θα καθυστερήσουν ή θα χρειαστείς επί πλέον υλικά, να μη τις ανεβοκατεβάζεις.
Δεν τα διάβασα όλα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχουν απαντηθεί πολλά.
Όσο για τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις μπορείς να κόψεις στον εαυτό σου τιμολόγιο.

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και καλές δουλειές.

----------

alex504 (04-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Αποστόλη επίσης, 
αυτό που είπες για το εμπόριο και τα ανταλλακτικά ή για κάποιες μικροπωλήσεις το σκέφτηκα χθές το βράδυ και μου φάνηκε καλή ιδέα.


Υ.γ.
Αν κάνω την έναρξη δηλώνω με τη θα ασχολούμαι (παροχή-πωλήσεις)?
αν δηλώσω μόνο παροχή δεν μπορώ να πουλάω (ανταλλακτικά-μικροπράγματα)?
και τέλος αν δηλώσω παροχή-πωλήσεις θα έχω περισσότερα έξοδα (λογιστή-φόρους)?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Θα συνεννοηθείς με τον λογιστή, δεν νομίζω να έχεις περισσότερα έξοδα και είναι καλύτερα να ξεμπερδεύεις μια και καλή από εφορία με την έναρξη.
Για να πουλάς θέλει τιμ/για και ταμ/κή μηχανή

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρώτησα και έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τη λέτε για αυτό το αντιστατικό για το κάλυμμα του πάγκου 



100% brand newType :Anti-static Mat 60cmΧ100cmThickness: 2mmWeight: 1850grams / 1.85kgTemp resistance: 380℃
The  Anti-static Mat is acid resistant , alkali-resistant , anti chemical flux , wear resistant , easyclean. 
It  can be applied to matting desktop , line working mesa and so on ,  achieves the effect of static electricity protective, avoid devices  damaged. 



Υ.γ.
Βραχιολάκια έχω είδη πάρει.

----------

alex504 (04-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Έψαχνα να βρω κάποιες πληροφορίες για την "άδεια λειτουργίας ραδιοηλεκτρονικού εργαστηρίου" όχι την "άδεια εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος",

ξέρει κάποιος κάτι (ο λογιστής μου είπε να ρωτήσω στο γραφείο συγκοινωνιών και εκεί φυσικά είναι δύσκολο να βρεις κάποιον υπεύθυνο να σου απαντήσει ),
με λίγο δικό μου ψάξιμο βρήκα το σχέδιο νόμου και η απορία μου είναι αν κάποιος έχει βγάλει χρειάζεται υποχρεωτικά 
α. Πεδιόμετρο 
β. Pattern generator (χρησιμοποιώ το computer για αυτήν την δουλεία)
γ. Dummy load 1KW
δ. Βάση στήριξης πάγκου για LCD

----------


## alex504

Με το άνοιγμα τον κλειστών επαγγελμάτων που είναι μέσα και το δικό μας ρωτά καλυτέρα διότι τώρα μπορεί να μην χρειάζεται τίποτα και να μην ισχύουν αυτά που ήταν παλιά

----------


## jimk

σπυρο δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικα αυτα που λες απλως τα εχεις για να κανεις σωστα την δουλεια σου...

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω και υποχρεωτικό να μην είναι καλό είναι να υπάρχει ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τη θα γίνει αύριο!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ιδρύσεως και λειτουργίας *ραδιο-*ηλεκτρονικών εργαστηρίων


Νομίζω ότι το "ραδιο-" έχει να κάνει με εκπομπές γι' αυτό και το απαιτούμενο dummy load. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα σε ενδιαφέρουν οι επισκευές ραδιοτηλεοπτικών συσκευών λήψης και όχι λ.χ. το service πομποδεκτών VHF-UHF ή radio-link.

Καλύτερα να προσδιορίσεις το βασικό αντικείμενο λ.χ. επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών ευρείας κατανάλωσης (TV, computer, monitor) ίσως και βιομηχανικών αυτοματισμών χαμηλής τάσης/ισχύος παρά να ψάχνεις για άδειες σε μια-μια κατηγορία.
G

----------


## spiroscfu

Με αυτά ακριβώς που αναφέρεις θέλω να ασχοληθώ Γιώργο, δηλ. δεν μου χρειάζεται για την δουλεία μου.

Υ.γ.
Δεν ψάχνομαι για άδειες απλά θέλω να είμαι τυπικός (νόμιμος).

Κατά τα άλλα δεν αναφέρει μόνο των εξοπλισμό που έγραψα (απλά αυτά δεν τα χρειάζομαι)

Από το Διάταγμα.



> ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΙV
> Εξοπλισμός ραδιοηλεκτρονικών εργαστηρίων
> Τα κατ’ ελάχιστο απαιτούμενα όργανα για την λειτουργία Ραδιοηλεκτρονικών
> εργαστηρίων είναι τα εξής:
> α) Όργανα
> 1. Αναλυτής Φάσματος (Spectrum Analyzer), αφορά το Γενικό Ραδιοηλεκτρονικό
> εργαστήριο (προαιρετικό για την κατηγορία Ραδιοηλεκτρονικών εργαστηρίων Α
> και Β).
> 2. Γεννήτρια Σήματος (Signal Generator) 0 έως 1,8 GHz.
> ...

----------

alex504 (04-11-11)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τα ραδιοηλεκτρονικά εργαστήρια περιέχουν "εκπομπή RF". Είναι το κλασικό τρυκ για να θέλουν άδεια/πιστοποιητικό EMC/CE ακόμη και οι καρφίτσες (μπορούν να συντονιστούν στο μήκος κύματος ανάλογα με τις διαστάσεις τους...)

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τη διαδικασία αλλά νομίζω θα ρωτήσεις στη Νομαρχία (τμήμα Βιομηχανίας) για άδεια ή απαλακτικό αδείας λόγω μικρής ισχύος εγκαταστάσεων (φαντάζομαι δεν έχεις τριφασικά μηχανήματα). Χρήσιμες θα είναι οι γνώμες συναδέλφων με εργαστήριο επισκευών (έχουμε αρκετούς στο forum).

Το "επάγγελμα" μάλλον είναι "ραδιοτεχνίτης " και είσαι στην κατηγορία:
Χορήγηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος ραδιοτεχνίτη χωρίς εξετάσεις
ή στο #16 που αναφέρεται στο μενού στα αριστερά (οι διαφορά πρέπει να είναι προϋπηρεσία ή πτυχίο ΤΕΛ, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ...)

Πιθανό να χρειάζεσαι και κάποιο χαρτί από την Πυροσβεστική (ύπαρξη πυροσβεστήρα).
G

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο πήγα στην Νομαρχία και όπως είναι "λογικό" δεν υπήρχε κάποιος υπεύθυνος να μου απαντήσει (μου έδωσαν το τηλέφωνο του),
την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος την έχω είδη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το βασικότερο είναι να βγάλεις εισόδημα οπότε να έχεις δύναμη, υπομονή και καλή επιτυχία!

Αν έχεις άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος και έναρξη επιτηδεύματος είσαι εντάξει. Την άδεια εγκατάστασης ή την απαλλαγή αδείας συνήθως την ζητούν και στην εφορία. Εσύ για να είσαι απολύτως σωστός θα πάρεις και αυτήν (άδεια εγκατάστασης ή απαλλαγή αδείας).

Επειδή ο κάθε υπάλληλος μπορεί να είναι στο χθές (παχιές αγελάδες), εσύ να τονίζεις ότι είσαι αυτοαπασχολούμενος και  φτιάχνεις ένα μικρό εργαστήριο επισκευών. Το μεγαλύτερο "μηχάνημα" έχει ισχύ λιγότερη από πιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά ή μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα. Δείξε τους αν έρθουν ένα κολλητήρι, το πολύμετρο κλπ. Αν το ρολόϊ της ΔΕΗ στο κατάστημα είναι μονοφασικό τα λέει όλα η ασφάλειά του.
G

----------

alex504 (04-11-11), spiroscfu (04-11-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ είναι χρησιμότατες οι πληροφορίες σου.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τελείωσα με την χαρτούρα και τώρα ξεκινάει η κατασκευή του εργαστηρίου.
Θέλω να σας ξαναευχαριστήσω όλους ξανά για την βοήθεια σας, επίσης θα μπουν photo όταν ετοιμαστεί για να ακούσω της παρατηρήσεις σας.


Όποιος έρθει Κέρκυρα κερνάω καφέ!!! 

"2€ μόνο" καπουτσίνος είναι αυτός ε! :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

μπράβο σπύρο καλές δουλειές, περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε ευχάριστα νέας με αυτά που ακούμε κάθε μέρα  :Biggrin:

----------


## chip

Καλές δουλειές Σπύρο! 
Όταν βρεις λίγο χρόνο κάνε και μια απλή ιστοσελίδα να παρουσιάζει τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρεις που είναι το μαγαζί τηλέφωνο κλπ...

----------


## takisegio

"βουρλισμενε" καλες δουλειες!!!!!!!

----------


## -nikos-

υπομονη και ''χαλκεντερος'' 
και ολα θα σου πανε καλα Σπυρο γιατι εισαι καλο παιδι και 
το αξιζεις  :Thumbup1: -
και πιστευω ακραγαντα οτι στη ζωη μας περνουμε αυτο που μας αξιζει.

----------


## cycler

> Όποιος έρθει Κέρκυρα κερνάω καφέ!!! 
> 
> "2€ μόνο" καπουτσίνος είναι αυτός ε!


Καλές δουλειές!
Και σίγουρα θα έρθω Κέρκυρα... έχω συγγενείς!

----------


## spiroscfu

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά ,επιμονή και υπομονή και φυσικά καλές δουλείες σε όλους,
chip πολύ σωστό αυτό το έχω στα σχέδια μου.  


Χαμηλώνω και την προσφορά, 1€ και με sandwich.

----------


## takisegio

α ωραια και πειναω.....ειμαι απο το πρωι στο δρομο!!!!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## wow

Καλή αρχή Σπύρο & καλές δουλείες

----------


## picdev

σπύρο κανονικά πρέπει να σε κεράσουμε καφέ με τη βοήθεια που μας δίνεις  :Biggrin: 
πάντως  το καλοκαίρι(λογικά) θα πάω σε κάτι φίλους στη κέρκυρα , οπότε θα περάσω απο το μαγαζί  :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, και εσένα picdev για την φιλοφρόνηση.

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Σπύρο Χρόνια Πολλά*, καλές δουλειές!
G

----------


## -nikos-

Σπυρο χρονια πολλα και απο μενα  :Smile:

----------


## chip

Χρόνια Πολλά Σπύρο, με υγεία κι ευτυχία!

----------


## Costis Ni

Σπύρο χρόνια πολλά! Είσαι ήρωας!

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

Κώστα εννοείς πως είμαι λίγο μαζόχας (κακές εποχές για ανοίγματα), το ξέρω αυτό αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε,
ήρωας με τίποτα επίμονος (και λίγο ονειροπόλος) μπορεί.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Με γειά ο διακριτικός τίτλος, η ιστοσελίδα και το λογότυπο!

*DigiLAB* 

http://digilabcfu.weebly.com/

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σου (φυσικά και όλων των άλλων), 
όταν ετοιμαστεί θα βάλω και photo από το εργαστήριο να ακούσω της πολύ χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις σας.

----------


## MacGyver

Καλές δουλειές !!

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ Steeve, επίσης.

Και ας ελπίσουμε σιγά σιγά να μας φύγει αυτή η τρομολαγνεία που μας μεταφέρουν!

----------


## JOUN

Kαλες δουλειες και απο εμενα .. Εχεις Π.Μ

----------


## Papas00zas

Σπύρο, δε θέλω να σε κάνω να νιώσεις άσχημα, αλλά εχω να πω κάτι: Αν δε σου κλείσει το μαγαζί το κράτος, τη γλίτωσες....γιατί αυτοί παντού μόλις δουν επιχείρηση βαράνε, δυστυχώς. 
Πάραυτα, καλορίζικο και μπράβο σου. ¨Εχεις κότσια.

----------

jimk (06-04-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Σπυρο σου ευχομαι τα καλλυτερα

Δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι που ειχε φτασει η δουλεια

Ευχομαι να σου βγουν τα ονειρα σου, οι κοποι ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑΤΑ  και η τεχνη 
Που κακως το ΑΠΟΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΗ , γιατι ειναι μια επιστημη η δουλεια μας
ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ που πρεπει να ενημερωνεσαι  συναιχως .
Δεν ειναι τουβλα που εμαθες χτιζεις και τελειωσε

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ και για το μάτι σου επίσης!!!

Δημήτρη δεν με κάνεις να νιώσω άσχημα, το έχω σκεφτεί αρκετά αυτό που πάω να κάνω και τους ενδεχόμενους κινδύνους.

Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ (τι να κάνεις κάπως έτσι το έχουν δει στην Ελλάδα).



Υ.γ.
Μάλλον γίνομαι λίγο γραφικός λέγοντας συνέχεια ευχαριστώ, αλλά αυτό νιώθω και το λέω.
Πάντως μου δίνεται δύναμη για την συνέχεια, λοιπόν σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους :Rolleyes: !!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

Εμμμ να πώ κι εγώ κάτι που πρόσεξα στο σαιτ

Construction = κατασκευή

Contraction = σπασμός

UNDER CONTRACTION = έχω σπασμούς (!!!)

----------


## SIERA

Καλες δουλειες, και καλο κουραγιο σπυρο...!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

> Εμμμ να πώ κι εγώ κάτι που πρόσεξα στο σαιτ
> 
> Construction = κατασκευή
> 
> Contraction = σπασμός
> 
> UNDER CONTRACTION = έχω σπασμούς (!!!)


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Σπασμωδικό το site, θα μας πεθάνει.... :Lol:  :Biggrin:

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, το άλλαξα για να μην μου κακοχαρακτηρίζεται την έμπνευση μου :Biggrin: .

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν πειράζει

----------


## spiroscfu

Τελικά ψιλότελείωσα τα υπόλοιπα σιγά σιγά όποτε βρίσκω χρόνο,
και οι φωτογραφίες που σας είπα 

Τα πρώτα μαστορέματα 
IMG_0037.JPGIMG_0038.JPGIMG_0039.JPGIMG_0040.JPGIMG_0041.JPGIMG_0043.JPG


Και σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένο μπορείτε να το δείτε στο site http://digilabcfu.weebly.com στο tab εργαστήριο.

Μου λείπουν κάποια εργαλεία που δεν τα έχω ετοιμάσει ακόμη (είναι στα σκαριά) όπως dds γεννήτρια στα 5Mhz με pwm τετράγωνο τρίγωνο ημίτονο, τεχνητό φορτίο και κάποια άλλα (όπως είπα σιγά σιγά).


Παρατηρήσεις-Προτάσεις?

----------


## picdev

μπράβο σπύρο πολύ ωραίο το έκανες! στο site οι φωτογραφίες είναι πιο καινούριες!
καλές δουλειές ,αν και πιστεύω οτι θα τις έχεις, καλό παιδί είσαι ,γνώσεις έχεις , ωραίο σένιο μαγαζί έκανες.
ρίξτο τώρα στη διαφήμιση, φυλλάδια κτλ να το μάθει ο κόσμος!
pc φτιάχνεις?

----------


## ggr

Καλες δουλειες κι απο μενα Σπυρο. Συγχαρητηρια για την αξιεπαινη προσπαθεια σου σε μια δυσκολη για ολους μας εποχη. Πολυ ομορφο το εργαστηριο σου,τωρα  οτι αλλαγες χρειαζονται θα τις δεις εσυ στην πορεια αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις της δουλειας σου και θα κανεις τις καταλληλες προσθηκες η αλλαγες. Και παλι σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ.

Picdev τα πάντα από επισκευές.

----------


## picdev

τόνισε το λίγο και το pc-laptop, υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που δουλεύουν μόνο με αυτό,
να πάρεις και απο εκεί

----------


## DiagExpert

Καλές δουλειές Σπύρο εύχομαι να σου'πάνε όλα καλά οπότε μπορεί να υπάρξει και καμιά συνεργασία γείτονες είμαστε Κέρκυρα Ηγουμενίτσα!

----------


## spiroscfu

Picdev έχεις δίκιο, θα το κάνω.


Νίκο γιατί όχι!

----------


## picdev

α σπύρο περιμένω και group στο facebook με το μαγαζί, ξέρω κάτι κερκυραίους να τους το κάνω κοινοποιήση και αυτοί με τη σειρά να το κάνουν σε άλλους κτλ

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραίο και αυτό για μια επιπλέον διαφήμιση, το θέμα είναι πως δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το φατσοβιβλίο.

Σε ευχαριστώ pcdev όταν βρώ χρόνο θα το κάνω και θα σου στείλω pm.

Υ.γ.
Κάνω εγγραφή στο facebook και φτιάχνω ένα group ή ένα απλό profile?

----------


## picdev

κοίτα αυτό
http://www.tsimpountiii.gr/news-upda...ουμε-μια-page/

οι κερκυραίοι που ξέρω έχουν εκατοντάδες-χιλιάδες friends  :Wink: και ασχολούνται με το fb ,οπότε κάτι μπορεί να βγεί

----------

spiroscfu (16-01-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Κατατοπιστικότατος, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

στο τίτλο της σελίδας(sto facebook) να γράψεις Κέρκυρα να χτυπάει στο μάτι

----------

...   ...      ...

----------


## picdev

> ...   ...      ...


          ,        ,

----------


## cycler

!
  ' !

----------


## patent61



----------


## spiroscfu

, .

----------


## axel12p

!    .              ,          ;

----------


## spiroscfu

,                (   )         ,        !

    ,            
http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...cPath=124_1425
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/view_cat.php?cat_id=446
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/index.php?cPath=10_494
http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B...w=1440&bih=807

----------


## Panoss

!
   e-shop,     .
     .

----------


## jakektm

,        .

  --    .

               (    )

,              ,    .

        !!

 !!

----------

-nikos- (06-04-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

"    ",
jake           business plan (    ),          marketing  .



  !




edit:
    3     /internet,    !

----------


## picdev

Σπύρο πιστεύω οτι τώρα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με τη διαφήμιση .
φυλλάδια κτλ με τιμές πάνω για να ξέρει ο άλλος πόσα περίπου θα πληρώσει

----------


## spiroscfu

Ακόμα έχω κάποια προβλήματα σχετικά με το κτήριο αλλά έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με το marketing "το έχω αμελήσει ολοσχερώς".

----------


## axel12p

Πάντα υπάρχουν προβλήματα στην αρχή τα οποία δεν υπολογίζεις και τα  οποία μπορεί να σου ρίχνουν το ηθικό. Πιστεύω όμως πως όσο περνάει ο  καιρός και τα πράγματα μπαίνουν σε μια σειρά, η κατάσταση θα είναι πολύ  καλύτερη. 
Ο πάροχος του τηλεφώνου να υποθέσω πως δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Να προσθέσεις τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου και στην ιστοσελίδα!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες για την λάμπα. Θα πάω μάλλον για την CT-200 με 5x φακό. Παραπάνω μεγέθυνση νομίζω πως θα παραμορφώνει πολύ.

----------


## spiroscfu

θεωρητικά τα είχα υπολογίσει αλλά η πραγματικότητα σου κακοφαίνεται και σε σπάει κάπως. Όπως και στον τομέα μας άλλο η θεωρία άλλο η πράξη, όσο για τον πάροχο ο οτέ ήταν "τώρα το έβαλα  :Cool: ".

Παρακαλώ Κώστα 5χ νομίζω είναι μια χαρά, αυτήν έχω και εγώ αλλά υστερεί αρκετά από φωτεινότητα.

----------


## alfadex

φίλε Σπύρο καλήσπέρα, έκατσα και διαβασα όλο το threat και θα ήθελα πραγματικά να συγχαρώ τη θαρραλέα κίνηση σου , επίση θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω φιλικά και με όλο το θάρρος έστω μετά απο 1,5 χρόνο πως πανε οι δουλείς και γενικά σε τι στάδιο βρίσκεσαι :Smile:

----------


## jakektm

απο οτι ειδα στο σαιτ του http://digilabcfu.weebly.com/photo-gallery.html

γραφει ''το πρωην εργαστηριο μου''

δε ξερω αν ανοιξε αλλου

καλο ειναι να μας πει πως παει η δραστηριοτητα του

----------


## xsterg

απο οτι φαινεται δυστυχως η προσπαθεια του φιλου μας δεν καρποφορησε. ας μας πει αν μπορει ο ιδιος καποια στιγμη τι εγινε.

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά συγνώμη (λίγο αργά το είδα),
όντως το έχω κλείσει για διάφορους προσωπικούς λόγους και δουλεύω σαν ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος.

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όποιον τολμήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο
και ευχαριστώ ξανά όλα τα παιδιά για την  μεγάλη βοήθειά που μου πρόσφεραν !!

----------


## p270

> Επίσης αποφάσισα πρόσφατα να ξεκινήσω τη δική μου επιχείρηση και το πιο σημαντικό είναι η ιδέα. Ήρθε αυθόρμητα. Θα ξεκουραζόμουν με την οικογένειά μου, ξεκίνησα και έψαξα ένα ξενοδοχείο στο *planetofhotels.com* και μετά από λίγο καιρό συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα ξενοδοχεία είναι μια πολύ κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση το γεγονός ότι είναι ως επί το πλείστον εποχιακό και πιστεύω ότι έχοντας λίγα μελετημένα ξενοδοχεία από αυτόν τον ιστότοπο, μπορείτε να βρείτε κάτι χρήσιμο για τον εαυτό σας


Και εδώ εσύ;

----------

